# NC Shelter will gass all animals 12/22 please resuce or adopt



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

If you can save a life. What a horrible thing to do to kill animals at any time but the week of Christmas !!


http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2008/12/december-20-2008-animals-will-all-be_20.html


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

....and on my birthday too...

What a lovely state I live in..


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

I know it is very sad.

Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas.

There are people working in the state to stop the use of gas chambers in the shelters. I posted a couple links on my blog.

I really hope the rescue groups in NC save the animals at this pound. Usually this time of year people's hearts open more. With the down turn in the economy I hope peoples' hearts still are open. Many of these dogs could be former loved pets. Can you imagine a beloved pets being gassed. It is beyond heartbreaking. people think gassing means going to sleep. Gassing is not painless. The animals suffer. I hope NC will stop gassing and soon.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

how sad 

jamie


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

It is a horrid way to go and it is fear and pain as they are shoved into large boxes in large groups. Very sad. I hope it will stop.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

That makes me sick. Really, really sick.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes it is horrible. There is some good news. Read the update on the link if you'd like. I am not sure how many animals were rescued or adopted. I listed some.
It is sad for the ones who didn't make it but at least some did.
Spay and neuter is so important. Please support your local rescues and spay neuter programs.

The link has animals from Robeson and Clayton who were rescued. I had a computer glitch and the indidvidual posts for each of these shelters merged. I can't figure out the html problem.


----------

